# racing in charleston sc



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

hi every one 
we are starting a weekly racing series here in charleston sc 
starts sunday doors open 1.30pm race will start 3.30
we will be running stock t-jets with pre 69 bodies and silcone tires
jl/aw with life like bodied stock cars (southern sportman rules)
third class will be decided sunday poss afx or a 1.085 width jl/aw with trans am body
if any one is in the area and wants to join in let me know and i will get directions
we will have extra cars and controllers if needed
thanks kevin
LCHORS----LOW COUNTRY HO RACING SERIES


----------

